# "My Way"- WW2 movie of the Korean conscript found at D-Day in German uniform



## CougarKing (31 Mar 2013)

There's a recent movie that came out based on a true story. It's in Korean but with English subtitles. It's available at your nearest local Redbox DVD rental vending machine at your local Safeway grocery:

The ff. image sums up his story...







And here's a trailer of the movie based on the above man's story:

"My Way" youtube trailer

It also features one of the same leading South Korean actors, as well as the same director, in another recent movie from the Korean War, titled Tae Guk Gi (the Brotherhood of War)

army.ca thread on "Tae Guk Gi" movie


----------



## MikeL (31 Mar 2013)

It's an interesting story - read about the Korean conscripts a few years ago.  I'll give the movie a go and see how it is.



FYI,  the Korean soldiers were conscripted into the Wehrmacht,  not SS.


----------



## jeffb (31 Mar 2013)

He would have been a member of the 709th Division. They were a static infantry division largely made up of a whole hodgepodge including a few Btns of Georgians if memory serves correct and various other "easterners" in the Ost Btns. Interesting formation and a lot of guys probably lived through D-Day because they came up against this third rate unit rather then a more substantial Division like the 352nd on Omaha. 

Amazing story that this guy traveled so far by way of capture. I wonder what happened to him upon repatriation during the Korean War?


----------



## Conz (31 Mar 2013)

It's on Netflix, for those who have it.


----------



## Infanteer (1 Apr 2013)

Great movie!  Thanks for posting that here.


----------

